# ما هي طبيعة المسيح



## Artzt (19 نوفمبر 2010)

سلام للاخوه والاخوات
الموضوع بناء علي رغبة الاداره الموقره بطرح سؤال منفصل في كل موضوع رغم ان ذلك يشتتني اكثر حيث اني احتاج الي تجميع افكاري في موضوع واحد 
المهم
ذكر الاخ ماي روك والاخوه الكرام ان الفداء تم عن طريق الله المتجسد في جسد المسيح
لكن ما كنت اعرفه ان يسوع ذو طبيعتين لاهوت وناسوت 
يعني يسوع كان انسان كامل ورب كامل ايضا وربما يصحح لي الاخوه ان اخطات ايضا
هذا ما يتضح من الكتاب المقدس حيث في بعض الاحيان يتم الحديث عن يسوع كشخص منفصل عن الله ويتحدث عنه 
لهذا انا لا افهم طبيعة الاتحاد بين الرب ويسوع فهي نقطة مستغلقه علي تماما


----------



## Desert Rose (19 نوفمبر 2010)

عزيزى ارتست اهلا بيك عزيزى 
الله تجسد فى شخص المسيح اى الله ظهر للبشرية فى شخص المسيح ويظهر ذلك فى هذة الاية :

تيموثاوس 2 : 3 : 16 
" عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر فى الجسد تبرر فى الروح تراءى لملائكة كرز به فى الامم أومن به فى العالم رفع فى المجد "

وايضا : انجيل يوحنا 1 : 14 
" والكلمة صار جسدا وحل بيننا ورأينا مجده مجدا "

الكلمة هو المسيح هو كلمة الله اى عقل الله وفكره الله اخذ صورة الجسد وجاء فى هيئة انسان ليفدى الانسان 

يعنى المسيح هو صورة الله غير المنظور 

اما انك تقول ان الله اتحد بشخص اخر هذا يعنى ان الله والمسيح شخصين منفصلين ولكن فى الحقيقة ان الله ظهر للبشرية فى جسد وشخص المسيح اى حل الله فى الجسد وظهر للبشر واصبح منظورا ومرئيا لهم 

الله اتخذ الجسد وسيلة للظهور للبشر للاتمام عملية الفداء

نعم ياعزيزى المسيح له طبيعتان طبيعة الجسد الذى اتخذه ليظهر للبشر وطبيعة لاهوته الذى حل وظهر فى هذا الجسد 

يمكن ان تقول ان الله الغير محدود والغير منظور اخد شكل محدود فى الجسد وشكل منظور ليستطيع ان يراه البشر وليفديهم 

الشخص الغير محدود مثل الله يستطيع ان يأخذ شكل محدود فى جسد بشرى ( المسيح ) ليظهر للبشر 

الكتاب المقدس عندما يتحدث عن المسيح يتحدث عن الناحيتين ففى بعض الاجزاء يتحدث عنه كأنسان واجزاء اخرى توضح لاهوته 
والطبيعتين لم ينفصلا 


الرب معك


----------



## The Antiochian (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*الرب يباركك أختي الحبيبة نانسي .*
*باختصار ، التعبير المتفق عليه مسيحيا ً :*
*إله كامل وإنسان كامل بغير اختلاط أو امتزاج أو انفصال أو تشويش .*
*وأحيانا ً تكون الصفات الإنسانية هي الأكثر ظهورا ً : (أكل -شرب - ضعف - صلاة إلخ ) وأحيانا ً اللاهوتية (عجائب - إقامة موتى - كلام مثل : أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة ..إلخ ) .*

*علما ً بأن اللاهوت لم يفارق الناسوت طرفة عين .*

*تبقى ما رأيته في الكتاب المقدس ، سأوضح لك في مثال : أقام إله أبائنا يسوع .*
*الكتاب المقدس يتطلب فهمه بالتفسير الصحيح ، ففي نفس المدينة امتلك شخصان الكتاب المقدس نفسه ، أحدهما أصبح أحد أعظم القديسين والآخر أحد أعظم الهراطقة .*

*لذلك كل ما هو شائك ادعوك للرجوع للتفاسير .*
*المقصود من الآية اللاهوت اقام الناسوت .*

*أصلي لتفتح قلبك وتتقبل النور الإلهي .*


----------



## The Antiochian (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*بسبب العجلة نسيت أهم كلمة ههههه*
*بعد "إنسان كامل" وقبل "بغير اختلاط" أضف أهم كلمة وهي "متحدان"*


----------



## My Rock (19 نوفمبر 2010)

artzt قال:


> لهذا انا لا افهم طبيعة الاتحاد بين الرب ويسوع فهي نقطة مستغلقه علي تماما



أخي العزيز،
هل لك أن توضح لنا ما هو الشئ الذي لا تفهمه بالظبط؟ 
هل هو معنى الإتحاد ام كيفيته؟ هل صعب عليك أن تفهم كيف اتحد اللاهوت و الناسوت ام صعب عليك أن تفهم المعنى المقصود به؟
هل قرأت و تعمقت في موضوع التجسد أم تريد منا مقالات توضيحية أيضاً؟


----------



## Artzt (19 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخت الغاليه نانسي دائما اشكر لك محاولتك الفاعله لمساعدتي
 اذن يمكن القول ان المسيح هو الله المتجسد لا انفصال بين الله والمسيح فهما واحد
لماذا اذن تردد مقوله ان المسيح هو ابن الله ؟
ولماذا اري في الكتاب المقدس توصيف لحياة يسوع كانه بشري ويتحدث لله كانه كيان منفصل ؟
كيف يكون لله ام ؟
دمت بخير


----------



## Desert Rose (19 نوفمبر 2010)

> الاخت الغاليه نانسي دائما اشكر لك محاولتك الفاعله لمساعدتي
> اذن يمكن القول ان المسيح هو الله المتجسد لا انفصال بين الله والمسيح فهما واحد





نعم عزيزى هما واحد ولا انفصال بينهما هما ليسا اثنان المسيح هو ظهور الله للبشر 



> لماذا اذن تردد مقوله ان المسيح هو ابن الله ؟


 

تعبير ابن الله = الله 
هذا التعبير ابن الله معناه هو صورة الله وليس المعنى الجسدى الذى يفهمه البعض انه ابن الله بالتناسل 
لكن معناها انه صورة الله واليهود فهموا ذلك الامر اذ ارادوا ان يرجموا المسيح لانه قال انه ابن الله فهم فهموا انه يقول انه الله او معادلا لله 
فهذا التعبير كان مفهوم عند اليهود انه يعنى الله نفسه



> ولماذا اري في الكتاب المقدس توصيف لحياة يسوع كانه بشري ويتحدث لله كانه كيان منفصل ؟


 

كما قلت لك الكتاب يوضح الطبيعتين للمسيح البشرية واللاهوتية 
لايمكن ان يتكلم عن جانب ويترك الاخر 



> كيف يكون لله ام ؟ ...... دمت بخير





عزيزى الله ليس له ام المسيح جاء من خلال العذراء ليأخذ الطبيعة البشرية والجسد البشرى لكنه لم يأتى بطريقة البشر العاديين اى انه لم يولد من اب وام انما جاء من عذراء دون تدخل بشرى


----------



## Artzt (19 نوفمبر 2010)

my rock قال:


> أخي العزيز،
> هل لك أن توضح لنا ما هو الشئ الذي لا تفهمه بالظبط؟
> هل هو معنى الإتحاد ام كيفيته؟ هل صعب عليك أن تفهم كيف اتحد اللاهوت و الناسوت ام صعب عليك أن تفهم المعنى المقصود به؟
> هل قرأت و تعمقت في موضوع التجسد أم تريد منا مقالات توضيحية أيضاً؟


الاخ ماي روك
انت ذكرت لي هذا 


> الفداء تم بواسطة الله الظاهر بالجسد


ما افهمه هنا ان الله قد تجسد في جسد بشري وهو نفسه يسوع المسيح 
يعني الناسوت مجرد غطاء لله فقط لا يعي وليس له دور ؟
انا الان مشتت بصوره اكبر


----------



## The Antiochian (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*أخي الحبيب تجدر الإشارة إلى أن تعبير "ابن الله" يختلف عن تعبير "ابن الآب" ، اين الله يمكن تشبيهها بابن سوريا مثلا ً . لست ابنها بالحبل والولادة طبعا ً ، وإنما انا منها وفيها وانعكاس لها .*

*أتمنى أن أكون قد وضحت لك الصورة نوعا ً معا .*




> يعني الناسوت مجرد غطاء لله فقط لا يعي وليس له دور ؟


*بالعكس أخي الحبيب ، لولا الاتحاد لما تم الفداء ، يعني كما يقول القديس غريغوريوس اللاهوتي : "ما لم يــُــتخذ لم يـُـشف َ " .*
*والمسيح بآلام جسده حمل عنا نتيجة خطايانا .*


----------



## Artzt (19 نوفمبر 2010)

اخت نانسي كلام جميل للغايه ويوضح امور عديده
لكن


> كما قلت لك الكتاب يوضح الطبيعتين للمسيح البشرية واللاهوتية
> لايمكن ان يتكلم عن جانب ويترك الاخر


ما افهمه الان من كلامك وكلام الاخوه ان المسيح هو الله نفسه يعني الناسوت مجرد قشره لا تعي فلماذا تتحدث الي الله ككيان منفصل



> عزيزى الله ليس له ام  المسيح جاء من خلال العذراء ليأخذ الطبيعة البشرية والجسد البشرى لكنه لم  يأتى بطريقة البشر العاديين اى انه لم يولد من اب وام انما جاء من عذراء  دون تدخل بشرى


نعم هذه اعرفها ان العذراء لم يمسها احد
لكن الله مر بمراحل تطور من الطفوله الي الشباب اليافع حتي يتم الفداء في هذه القشره ؟


----------



## The Antiochian (19 نوفمبر 2010)

> ما افهمه الان من كلامك وكلام الاخوه ان المسيح هو الله نفسه يعني الناسوت مجرد قشره لا تعي فلماذا تتحدث الي الله ككيان منفصل


*لالالالالا .*
*المسيح إله كامل وإنسان كامل .*
*إنسان كامل واعي يحمل كل الصفات البشرية إنسان متلي متلك ما خلا الخطايا ، متحدا ً من خلال طبيعته البشرية بالطبيعة الإلهية .*


----------



## Artzt (19 نوفمبر 2010)

the antiochian قال:


> *لالالالالا .*
> *المسيح إله كامل وإنسان كامل .*
> *إنسان كامل واعي يحمل كل الصفات البشرية إنسان متلي متلك ما خلا الخطايا ، متحدا ً من خلال طبيعته البشرية بالطبيعة الإلهية .*


بجد يا جماعه ان تهت كده تماما
مرة الله تجسد في المسيح فقط فهما واحد ومره هو اله كامل وانسان كامل 
كيف ؟
هل يتفضل احدكم بشرح الفكره كامله مبسطه راسي يكاد ينفجر


----------



## The Antiochian (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*أخي الحبيب هدئ من روعك ، طبعا ً لن تجد إيمانا ً بهذا العمق لأن الإله الحقيقي غير محدود لا يمكن احتواؤه بالعقل المحدود .*

*ولكن نفهم على قدر ما يمكننا .*

*الابن خلق لنفسه جسدا ً اتحد به منذ الخلية الأولى .*
*مفهومة ؟؟؟*

*هذا ما تعنيه عبارة الرب تجسد ، أي اتحد اللاهوت بالناسوت . اتخذ لنفسه جسدا ً خلقه .*

*المسيح = ناسوت + لاهوت = جسد + روح + لاهوت .*
*الناسوت كامل واعي مدرك يقرر طبيعة إنسانية لا ينقصها شيء ، مثلما اللاهوت كذلك طبيعة إلهية لا ينقصها شيء .*

*هذا اللاهوت اتحد بالناسوت منذ الخلية الأولى .*
*أعتقد أن هذا مفهوم .*

*هذا ما يعنيه تعبير "الله ظهر بالجسد" ، "الله تجسد" ، "إله كامل وإنسان كامل" ، "اللاهوت متحد بالناسوت" .*

*كلها تعابير لوصف كلمة واحدة "التجسد" .*

*وضحت أخي الحبيب ؟*


----------



## Artzt (19 نوفمبر 2010)

the antiochian قال:


> *أخي الحبيب هدئ من روعك ، طبعا ً لن تجد إيمانا ً بهذا العمق لأن الإله الحقيقي غير محدود لا يمكن احتواؤه بالعقل المحدود .*
> 
> *ولكن نفهم على قدر ما يمكننا .*
> 
> ...


  ممم الناسوت هو مخلوق الرب والوعاء الذي تجسد واتحد به ؟


----------



## The Antiochian (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*لا أدري سبب الإصرار على لفظة وعاء .*
*الناسوت مخلوق . صحيح*
*اللاهوت متحد بالناسوت . صحيح*

*بقيت لفظة الوعاء . اللاهوت غير محدود ليحتوى ضمن الجسد ، أو ضمن وعاء ، وإنما اتحد بالناسوت وهذا هو التجسد .*

*التجسد = اتحاد الطبيعة الإلهية (اللاهوت) بالطبيعة البشرية (الناسوت) في شخص يسوع المسيح .*


----------



## Artzt (19 نوفمبر 2010)

the antiochian قال:


> *لا أدري سبب الإصرار على لفظة وعاء .*
> *الناسوت مخلوق . صحيح*
> *اللاهوت متحد بالناسوت . صحيح*
> 
> ...


فليكن اخي الحبيب لا داعي لهذه الكلمه 
شكرا علي مساعدتك واسف علي ازعاجك 
محبتي


----------



## The Antiochian (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*لا بالعكس أخي الحبيب ، أنا فرح جدا ً بالخدمة .*
*إذا كانت الصورة لم تصل بالشكل المناسب فاسأل واسأل . ولكن قبل ذلك اطلب من الرب أن يفهمك حقيقته ويساعدك في إدراك الأمور ، وصدقني لن يبخل عليك .*

*وأنا بانتظار أن تقول لي انك فهمت الأمر وتخيلته ، أو أن تطرح ما يزال شائكا ً لأبسطه لك .*


----------



## Artzt (19 نوفمبر 2010)

the antiochian قال:


> *لا بالعكس أخي الحبيب ، أنا فرح جدا ً بالخدمة .*
> *إذا كانت الصورة لم تصل بالشكل المناسب فاسأل واسأل . ولكن قبل ذلك اطلب من الرب أن يفهمك حقيقته ويساعدك في إدراك الأمور ، وصدقني لن يبخل عليك .*
> 
> *وأنا بانتظار أن تقول لي انك فهمت الأمر وتخيلته ، أو أن تطرح ما يزال شائكا ً لأبسطه لك .*


صراحة الصوره مازلت تتضح خصوصا عندما اجمع افكاري الي بعضها 
احتاج الان ان ارتب افكاري واراجعها لاري ما ينقصني لاسال عنه في هذا الموضوع او افتح اخر
دمت بخير ايها الغالي 
سلام


----------



## The Antiochian (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*شوي شوي ، ومن خلال نعمة الروح القدس ، والحصول على ثقافة مسيحية بالتدريج ، ستتمكن من فهم كل شيء .*

*أصلي لتفتح قلبك للنور الإلهي .*
*الرب يباركك ويحميك ويساعدك في إدراك الأمور . آمين .*


----------



## Artzt (19 نوفمبر 2010)

the antiochian قال:


> *شوي شوي ، ومن خلال نعمة الروح القدس ، والحصول على ثقافة مسيحية بالتدريج ، ستتمكن من فهم كل شيء .*
> 
> *أصلي لتفتح قلبك للنور الإلهي .*
> *الرب يباركك ويحميك ويساعدك في إدراك الأمور . آمين .*


ما اروع نقاء روحك وطيبتك اخي الحبيب
اتمني من كل قلبي الخير والسعاده لك
 سلام


----------



## Desert Rose (19 نوفمبر 2010)

> اخت نانسي كلام جميل للغايه ويوضح امور عديده
> لكن
> ما افهمه الان من كلامك وكلام الاخوه ان المسيح هو الله نفسه يعني الناسوت مجرد قشره لا تعي فلماذا تتحدث الي الله ككيان منفصل


 

ناسوت المسيح ياعزيزى كامل وهو انسان واعى ولكنه فى نفس الوقت حل لاهوت الله فى هذا الجسد 
كما قلت لك المسيح له طبيعتان الطبيعة البشرية التى اتخذها ليظهر من خلالها للبشر ويتمم الفداء 
وطبيعته اللاهوتية التى حلت فى هذا الجسد 
فالكتاب المقدس يتحدث عن الطبيعتين 
لماذا ظهر الله للبشر بهذة الطريقة؟
الاجابة فى هذة الايه :
عبرانيين 2 : 14 
" اذ تشارك الاولاد فى اللحم والدم اشترك هو ايضا كذلك فيهما لكى يبيد بالموت ذاك الذى له سلطان الموت اى ابليس "


الاولاد هنا مقصود بها نحن البشر نحن لحم ودم بشر ونحتاج للفداء 
ولذلك كان يجب ان يفدينا انسان مثلنا ولكن كل البشر خطاة فيجب ان يكون هذا الانسان غير عادى اى هو نفسه لايحتاج لفداء 
ولذلك تجسد الله وظهر للبشرية فى المسيح لانه هو الله بلا خطية 
ولا يحتاج هو لفداء ولكنه اخذ جسد البشر لكى يفديهم من خلال تجسده كأنسان مثلهم


نقطة اخرى : كان يجب ان يذكر الكتاب المقدس الجانب الانسانى من المسيح 
لاننا نعتبره الانسان الكامل اى انه مثال لنا 
لكى نسير على خطواته كبشر فى هذة الحياة





> نعم هذه اعرفها ان العذراء لم يمسها احد
> لكن الله مر بمراحل تطور من الطفوله الي الشباب اليافع حتي يتم الفداء في هذه القشره ؟


 
الله لم يمر فى مراحل تطور لاهوت الله لايتطور اما الجسد ( جسد المسيح ) هو الذى تطور أي ( نمو في الجسد )
اقرأ فى انجيل لوقا 2 : 46 
" وبعد ثلثة ايام وجداه فى الهيكل جالسا وسط المعلمين يسمعهم ويسألهم وكل الذين سمعوه بهتوا من فهمه واجوبته "

هنا يتحدث عن المسيح وكان عمره 12 عام فقط وكان مع معلمين اليهود يشرح لهم الكتب 
فهنا الجسد هو الذى يكبر ويتطور اما لاهوت المسيح فهو ثابت


----------



## My Rock (19 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ Artzt
لكي لا نغرقك بكثرة الأجوبة، فلن أطرح إجابة جديدة، بل أنتظر أعادة قراءتك للموضوع و تجميع أفكارك لكي تأتي و تطرح تساؤلك بصيغة أو بآخرى لكي نستمر بالموضوع الى أن نصل لنتيجة.

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

إن سمح لي الأستاذة المشرفون والمدير 


الموضوع ببساطة في طبيعة الله

طبيعة الله ( جوهره ) : روح أي طبيعة غير مرئية لا يمكن أن نراها
إبن الله : هو أقنوم وهو الله نفسه أي ان مصطلح " إبن الله " يعني ظهور الله 
لان هذا الأقنوم هو الذي كان يظهر في العهد القديم بأنواع وطرق كثيرة وفي النهاية ظهر لنا في صورة " جسد إنساني "
"طبيعة الإتحاد " : هو إتحاد غير المنظور ( الجوهر ) بالمنظور ( الإنسان يسوع المسيح ) ليظهر لنا نحن البشر

مع الإحتفاظ بكل القدرات الإلهية والصفات البشرية

نص نصريح في كتابنا المقدس يوضح كل شيء :



لانه يوجد اله واحد و وسيط واحد بين الله و الناس _الانسان_ يسوع المسيح 
(1تي 2 : 5)​


----------



## fredyyy (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*ُنقل السؤال الخاص *

*بالعضو الأقرب الى **هذا الرابط *

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=157647


----------



## الاقرب (19 نوفمبر 2010)

لماذا حذفت اسئلتى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ارى انك خشيت ان يقراها المتصفحون ...........
لماذا لم تجيبنى .
واين ما تدعون من انكم دائما مستعدون لمجاوبت كل من يسال عن سبب ارجاء الذى فيكم بكل وداعه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

الاقرب قال:


> لماذا حذفت اسئلتى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ارى انك خشيت ان يقراها المتصفحون ...........
> لماذا لم تجيبنى .
> واين ما تدعون من انكم دائما مستعدون لمجاوبت كل من يسال عن سبب ارجاء الذى فيكم بكل وداعه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟





fredyyy قال:


> *ُنقل السؤال الخاص *
> 
> *بالعضو الأقرب الى **هذا الرابط *
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=157647



.........................................


----------



## fredyyy (19 نوفمبر 2010)

الاقرب قال:


> لماذا حذفت اسئلتى ؟
> ارى انك خشيت ان يقراها المتصفحون ...........
> لماذا لم تجيبنى .
> واين ما تدعون من
> انكم دائما مستعدون لمجاوبت كل من يسال عن سبب ارجاء الذى فيكم بكل وداعه ؟


 

*أجيبك بآية : *

كورنثوس الأولى 13 : 4 ، 5
*الْمَحَبَّةُ* تَتَأَنَّى وَتَرْفُقُ. *الْمَحَبَّةُ* *لاَ* تَحْسِدُ. *الْمَحَبَّةُ* *لاَ* تَتَفَاخَرُ *وَلاَ *تَنْتَفِخُ
*وَلاَ* تُقَبِّحُ *وَلاَ* تَطْلُبُ مَا لِنَفْسِهَا *وَلاَ* تَحْتَدُّ* وَلاَ تَظُنُّ السُّؤَ* 

*أريدك أن لا تظن السؤ بنا *


----------



## Artzt (21 نوفمبر 2010)

مرحبا بالاخوه الاعزاء مرة اخري وشكرا لكل من حاول المساعده
لذا فقد قضيت الايام السابقه في قراءة الاسئله التي طرحتها والردود التي كتبت 
اريد ان الخص ما استخلصته الي الان وليصوب لي احد الاخوه ان اخطات
اذن الخطيه التي ارتكبها ادم كالمرض الوراثي الذي انتقل لنا وعقابه هو الهلاك التام
ولكن لان الله عادل ورحيم في نفس الوقت فقد اختار ان يفدينا شخص بلا خطيه وهو يسوع المسيح
انسان مخلوق تماما مر بمراحل التطور العاديه متصلا بالله المتجسد منذ الحظه الاولي 
يسوع المسيح انسان كامل من جهه واله كامل من جهه اخري
سؤالي الاخير عن مدي اختلاط الطبيعتين ليسوع 
حقيقة لا افهم هذه النقطه
الاخوه يؤكدون انه لا انفصال بينما الكتاب المقدس يصور لنا افعال يسوع انه منفصل
صحيح تفضل الاخوه بالشرح انه لابد للكتاب المقدس ان يصور ناسوت المسيح لكني مازلت مشوش في هذه التقطه
نقطه اخري ايلي ايلي لما شبقتي هي نبوءه كما اوضح احد الاخوه لكني لا اتحدث عن النبوءه انا اتحدث لماذا كان يستنجد يسوع وبمن في هذه اللحظه ومن كان يستنجد طالما ان الاهوت لم يفارق الناسوت لحظه 
دمتم بخير


----------



## Desert Rose (21 نوفمبر 2010)

عزيزى ارتست 
يوجد اشياء قلتها صحيحة ولكن يوجد نقطة هامه اريد ان اعلق عليه 
انت تقول عن المسيح انه انسان مخلوق ومتصلا بالله المتجسد؟

بهذة الطريقة انت تجعلهم شخصين وفى الحقيقة هما شخص واحد 

عزيزى سأعطيك مثال : مثلا اذا فتحت صنبور المياه ووضعت الماء فى كوب الا يأخذ الماء شكل الكوب ؟
هل الماء الذى فى الكوب يختلف فى لونه ورائحته وتكوينه عن الماء خارج الكوب ؟

بالطبع لا ولكن الفرق انك وضعت الماء فى اطار محدد واخذ الماء شكل هذا الاطار 

وهذا ماحدث مع المسيح مع الفارق الكبير طبعا الله لم يره احد قط ولايستطيع الانسان ان يرى الله ويعيش 
فما الحل ؟ الحل ان يأخذ الله اطار جسدى ليظهر للبشر ويكون مرئيا لهم ليتمم عملية الفداء 

ثانيا بالفعل لايوجد اى انفصال بين الطبيعتين فى المسيح لاهوت المسيح لم يفارق ناسوته ابدا 

والكتاب المقدس يتكلم عن المسيح من كل وجه فهو يتكلم عنه كأنسان ويتكلم عنه كأله 
فكما تجد ايات تتحدث عن ناسوت المسيح لاتستطيع ان تغفل الايات التى تتحدث عن لاهوته مثل :
انجيل يوحنا 8 : 58 " قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم قبل ان يكون أبراهيم أنا كائن "

هنا المسيح يتحدث بكل وضوح عن ازليته انه موجود قبل ابراهيم 

اما ايلى ايلى فكما قال الاخ مولكا المسيح قالها على الصليب ليلفت نظر اليهود لذلك المزمور 
وهو مزمور 22 ويمكن ان تقرأه لتجد انه كان نبوة عن صلب المسيح والامه بالحرف 
فهو لما بدأ بنطق اول الايات فى هذا المزمور وهى الهى الهى لماذا تركتنى 
كان وكأنه يرسل رسالة لليهود العارفين كتبهم جيدا ان يرجعوا لهذا المزمور ليعلموا ان نبوات هذا المزمور قد تمت بالفعل فى هذا اليوم 
وقد اتممها المسيح على الصليب 

فهو قال هذة الكلمات لتذكرة اليهود بهذا المزمور لعلهم يفهموا


----------



## Artzt (21 نوفمبر 2010)

مرحبا نانسي


> عزيزى ارتست
> يوجد اشياء قلتها صحيحة ولكن يوجد نقطة هامه اريد ان اعلق عليه
> انت تقول عن المسيح انه انسان مخلوق ومتصلا بالله المتجسد؟
> 
> بهذة الطريقة انت تجعلهم شخصين وفى الحقيقة هما شخص واحد


اختي الغاليه انا لم اقول شيئا هذا ما استنتجته من كلام الاخ *The Antiochian*



> *الابن خلق لنفسه جسدا ً اتحد به منذ الخلية الأولى .*
> *مفهومة ؟؟؟*
> 
> *هذا ما تعنيه عبارة الرب تجسد ، أي اتحد اللاهوت بالناسوت . اتخذ لنفسه جسدا ً خلقه .*








> عزيزى سأعطيك مثال : مثلا اذا فتحت صنبور المياه ووضعت الماء فى كوب الا يأخذ الماء شكل الكوب ؟
> هل الماء الذى فى الكوب يختلف فى لونه ورائحته وتكوينه عن الماء خارج الكوب ؟
> 
> بالطبع لا ولكن الفرق انك وضعت الماء فى اطار محدد واخذ الماء شكل هذا الاطار
> ...


هناك نقطه زمنيه معينه خلق بها الناسوت وتطور اي انه ليس متصلا منذ الازل كما افهم


> اما ايلى ايلى فكما قال الاخ مولكا المسيح قالها على الصليب ليلفت نظر اليهود لذلك المزمور
> وهو مزمور 22 ويمكن ان تقرأه لتجد انه كان نبوة عن صلب المسيح والامه بالحرف
> فهو لما بدأ بنطق اول الايات فى هذا المزمور وهى الهى الهى لماذا تركتنى
> كان وكأنه يرسل رسالة لليهود العارفين كتبهم جيدا ان يرجعوا لهذا المزمور ليعلموا ان نبوات هذا المزمور قد تمت بالفعل فى هذا اليوم
> ...


يعني هي مجرد نذكير فقط لا يوجد بها اي استنجاد حقيقي او شئ من هذا القبيل
سؤال اخر لماذا يذكرهم والهدف الحقيقي هو صلبه فداء لنا


----------



## Desert Rose (21 نوفمبر 2010)

عزيزى الاخ يقصد ان الله اخذ لنفسه جسدا فى يوم من الايام ليظهر به للبشر وليس ان المسيح كائن مخلوق 

اما ان الناسوت ظهر فى فترة معينه من الزمن ولم يكن موجود من الازل 
عزيزى المسيح ظهر فى العهد القديم الكثير من المرات مثل فى تكوين 18 : 1 واريدك ان تقرأ هذا الاصحاح هنا الرب ظهر لابراهيم 
وعندما يذكر العهد القديم تعبير ملاك الرب 
وكلم ملاك الرب فلان فهو يقصد ظهور المسيح لهذا الشخص 

المسيح ازلى لانه الله والله ازلى 
اما الظهور الكامل للمسيح تم فى وقت معين من الزمن فى جسد كامل لاتمام عملية الفداء 

ولكن يبقى المسيح ازلى ابدى 

بالنسبة للمزمور نعم و كان للتذكرة لليهود 
وهو يريد ان يذكرهم لانه يريد ان يغفر لهم ويخلصهم 
الله يريد ان الجميع يخلصون 
فحتى الذين صلبوه وحتى يهوذا نفسه لو تاب وأمن بصليب المسيح فالمسيح كان سيغفر لهم 
لان هذا هو الهدف من عملية الفداء وهو غفران الخطايا للبشر كلهم من ضمنهم اليهود الذين كان لهم اليد فى صلب المسيح


----------



## Artzt (21 نوفمبر 2010)

> عزيزى الاخ يقصد ان الله اخذ لنفسه جسدا فى يوم من الايام ليظهر به للبشر وليس ان المسيح كائن مخلوق
> 
> اما ان الناسوت ظهر فى فترة معينه من الزمن ولم يكن موجود من الازل
> عزيزى المسيح ظهر فى العهد القديم الكثير من المرات مثل فى تكوين 18 : 1 واريدك ان تقرأ هذا الاصحاح هنا الرب ظهر لابراهيم
> ...


طيب من اين اتي ناسوت المسيح اذن ؟
هناك لحظه ولد بها المسيح وتطور ناسوته وام الناسوت هي العذراء
انا اتفهم ازلية لاهوت المسيح لكني لا افهم ازلية ناسوته


----------



## Desert Rose (21 نوفمبر 2010)

ياعزيزى نعم يوجد لحظة معينة فى التاريخ اختار الله فيها ان يتخذ جسدا لنفسه ليظهر للبشر 
الناسوت ليس ازلى 
انما طبيعة المسيح كأقنوم الابن فى الثالوث ( طبيعة الله الواحد المثلث الاقانيم ) هى الازلية 
اما الجسد ليس ازلى انما استخدمه الله للظهور من خلاله لنا نحن البشر فى فترة معينه فى التاريخ 

عزيزى ببساطة شديدة المسيح (اقنوم الابن ) هو طريقة الله للظهور للبشر 

كان يظهر فى العهد القديم بصور متقطعة كما قلت لك كان اسمه ملاك الرب 
وفى العهد الجديد ظهر فى الجسد الكامل والانسان الكامل شخص المسيح يسوع 

المسيح هو كلمة الله هو تعبير الله عن نفسه 
هو فكر الله هو الطريقة التى يظهر بيها الله للبشر


----------



## Artzt (21 نوفمبر 2010)

nancy2 قال:


> ياعزيزى نعم يوجد لحظة معينة فى التاريخ اختار الله فيها ان يتخذ جسدا لنفسه ليظهر للبشر
> الناسوت ليس ازلى
> انما طبيعة المسيح كأقنوم الابن فى الثالوث ( طبيعة الله الواحد المثلث الاقانيم ) هى الازلية
> اما الجسد ليس ازلى انما استخدمه الله للظهور من خلاله لنا نحن البشر فى فترة معينه فى التاريخ
> ...


غاليتي اذن لم اكون مخطئا في فهمي الناسوت ليس ازلي لكن الرب ازلي
الرب كيان واعي وايضا الناسوت وهو ما يوضحه لنا الكتاب المقدس
ما استنتجه وافهمه هنا انه لا يمكن ان يكون هناك اتصال ازلي بين الازلي والا ازلي


----------



## Desert Rose (21 نوفمبر 2010)

شوف عزيزى انا اعلم ان الموضوع ربما يكون غريب عليك بعض الشئ 
ازلية المسيح ياعزيزى ليست فى ازلية جسده انما فى ازليه وجوده وطبيعته كأقنوم الابن فى الثالوث 
اما الجسد والناسوت هو مجرد وسيلة استخدمها الله فى فترة من التاريخ لكى يظهر لنا ويتمم الفداء

وبما ان الله ازلى واقنوم الابن ( المسيح ) ازلى فهو يستطيع فى اى وقت من الزمن ان يتخذ جسد ويظهر للبشر 
ولذلك هو كان يظهر فى العهد القديم 
وظهر بشكل كامل ومتواصل فى العهد الجديد


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

> طيب من اين اتي ناسوت المسيح اذن ؟



من العذراء



> هناك لحظه ولد بها المسيح وتطور ناسوته وام الناسوت هي العذراء



مظبوط



> انا اتفهم ازلية لاهوت المسيح لكني لا افهم ازلية ناسوته



مين جاب سيرة أزلية الناسوت؟
ناسوت المسيح ليس أزلي بل له بداية وهي تكوينه كجنين في رحم السيدة العذراء



> ما استنتجه وافهمه هنا انه لا يمكن ان يكون هناك اتصال ازلي بين الازلي والا ازلي



لماذا لا؟
يقول قانون الايمان لتوضيح هذا الاتصال
لاهوته لم يفارق ناسوته لحظة واحدة ولا غمضة عين
يارب تكون فهمتها



> ازلية المسيح ياعزيزى ليست فى ازلية جسده انما فى ازليه وجوده وطبيعته كأقنوم الابن فى الثالوث



جبتي المفيد يا نانسي

المسيح موجود منذ الأزل لأنه الله
و لكنه تجسّد و ظهر في الجسد منذ 2000 سنة تقريبا
هذا الجسد الذي اتخذه الرب لنفسه من السيدة العذراء
حل فيه كل ملء اللاهوت
بغير اختلاط ولا امتزاج ولا تغيير​


----------



## Artzt (21 نوفمبر 2010)

> مين جاب سيرة أزلية الناسوت؟
> ناسوت المسيح ليس أزلي بل له بداية وهي تكوينه كجنين في رحم السيدة العذراء


هو ما يتبادر الي الذهن عند الحديث عن ازلية المسيح علي اساس انه لا انفصال بينهم


> لماذا لا؟
> يقول قانون الايمان لتوضيح هذا الاتصال
> لاهوته لم يفارق ناسوته لحظة واحدة ولا غمضة عين
> يارب تكون فهمتها


لا لم افهم 
هل تعتقد ان هذا شيئا سهلا 




> جبتي المفيد يا نانسي
> 
> المسيح موجود منذ الأزل لأنه الله
> و لكنه تجسّد و ظهر في الجسد منذ 2000 سنة تقريبا
> ...


من المفترض ان هذا يفسر كل شئ ؟
طيب


----------



## apostle.paul (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*ياعزيزى وجود الكلمة فى ذات الله وجود ازلى سرمدى فوق الزمن والمكان 
وتجسد الكلمة فى ملء الزمن فى انسانية كاملة من العذراء مريم هو يخضع للزمن
فناسوتية المسيح لم تكن ازلية 
وطبيعته ككلمة الله ازليه
وحينما اتحد الازلى بالزمنى اعطى كيان ابن الله المتجسد اللى بيحمل صفات كلا الطبعتين فى اتحاد تام 
ابن الله فوق الزمن دخل للزمن 
وطبيعة الاتحاد اقنومية بمعنى ان اقنوم الابن اصبح اقنوما للجسد 
بلا انفصال ولا تغيير ولا استحالة 
فمازال الكلمة هو هو قبل التجسد وبعده
والانسان يسوع محتفظ بصفاته الانسانية دون ان يصير الجسد فى جوهره الها 

*


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 نوفمبر 2010)

> الاخوه يؤكدون انه لا انفصال بينما الكتاب المقدس يصور لنا افعال يسوع انه منفصل



يا عزيزي هناك خلط فظيع ،

الطبيعيتن ليستا منفصلتين بل متحدتين

ولكن

المسيح في مرات يعلن عن لاهوته بمفرده
المسيح في مرات يعلن عن ناسوته بمفرده
المسيح مرات يعلن عنهم هما الإثنين




> نقطه اخري ايلي ايلي لما شبقتي هي نبوءه كما اوضح احد الاخوه لكني لا اتحدث  عن النبوءه انا اتحدث لماذا كان يستنجد يسوع وبمن في هذه اللحظه ومن كان  يستنجد طالما ان الاهوت لم يفارق الناسوت لحظه




يا عزيزي لم تفهم كلامي الفمرة السابقة


المسيح هنا اساسا لا يستنجد بأحد ، بل يُذَكّر اليهووووووود بـــــــــــمطلع المزموووووووور الذي به النبوات الذين هم تمموها فيه في نفس اللحظات


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 نوفمبر 2010)

اللاهوت ازلي لا بداية له ولا نهاية
الناسوت ليس أزلي بل مخلووووووق في زمن معين هو لحظة حلول الروح القدس على العذراء مريم


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (23 نوفمبر 2010)

إجابات رائعة متكاملة من كل النواحى
علم عالى مع تواضع ومحبة 
+++
إسمحوا لى بتكرار ما قلتموه رداً على سؤال الأخ صاحب السؤال ، بخصوص مقولة عدم إمكانية إتصال الأزلى بغير الأزلى
+ فذلك يقرب من الفكر الوثنى لأفلاطون ، لتبرير تعدد الآلهة الوثنية ، بأن الإله الأعلى كان عاجزاً أو رافضاً للتعامل مع المادة ، فخلق آلهة لكى يخلقوا المادة والكائنات المادية 
فإن أفلاطون إفترض هذه الفرضية الحمقاء لتبرير تعدد الآلهة
++++ أما فى إعلان الإله الحقيقى عن ذاته - فى العهدين - فلم يقل أبداً بإستحالة تواصله مع المادة والزمن ، بل إنه هو خالق كل شيئ بلا إستثناء ، بما فى ذلك المادة والزمن
++++ إذن ، لا يصح القول بإستحالة أى أمر على الله ، بما فى ذلك ظهوره فى الزمن ومن خلال الجسد المادى .
++ إنه لا يعسر عليه شيئ ، وكل ما يريده يفعله .
++وهو قال أنه فعل ذلك ، وأثبت كلامه بأفعاله المعجزية الخارقة التى لا يقدر على عملها إلاَّ الخالق وحده
++ ونحن لذلك نصدقه ونؤمن به


----------



## Desert Rose (23 نوفمبر 2010)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> إجابات رائعة متكاملة من كل النواحى
> علم عالى مع تواضع ومحبة
> +++
> إسمحوا لى بتكرار ما قلتموه رداً على سؤال الأخ صاحب السؤال ، بخصوص مقولة عدم إمكانية إتصال الأزلى بغير الأزلى
> ...


 
الاخ مكرم شكرا للاضافة الرائعة 
العزيز ارتست اختلط عليه الامر وظن اننا عندما نتحدث عن ازلية المسيح فنحن نقصد ايضا ازلية الجسد ونحن حاولنا ان نوضح ان الازلية هى فى طبيعة المسيح كأقنوم الابن 
اضافتك رائعة بالنسبة للفكر الافلاطونى 
الرب يباركك


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (23 نوفمبر 2010)

ألف شكر أختى الحبيبة فى الرب نانسى
والحقيقة أننى قرأت ما رددتم به ، فإمتلأت فرحاً بهذا المستوى العالى جداً
ربنا يسوع المسيح يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ، مع إخوتنا جميعاً ، لمجد إسمه القدوس


----------



## Artzt (24 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ مولكا
 الصبر يا اخي علي الصبر لا داعي للصوت العالي 
انا احاول ان افهم فهما كامل غير منقوص حتي لا يكون هناك اجزاء قد اغفلتها لست هنا بداعي الاستعباط او الاستهبال بل بغرض الاستفاده ومعرفة الحقيقه
الاخ مكرم
ما شان افلاطون ووثنية الاله بما نتحدث عنه هنا
كلية قدرة الاله نعرفها من كبيرنا الي صغيرنا المشكله في تكوين فكرة ازلية المسيح التي ادرسها 
الاخت نانسي
شكرا علي مجهودك الدائم في المساعده
ساحاول ان اطلع علي الروابط واقرا الموضوع مرة اخري وستكون لي عوده
دمتم بخير جميعا​


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 نوفمبر 2010)

الأخ ارتز ، انا بهزر معاك ومش مستعجل ولا حاجة 
خد وقتك وافهم كل شيء
بس انا بما بطول في الحروف ببقى قصدي التمييز وتوصيل الفكرة اللي وصلت لك بالفعل وهو التمعن في الكلام حثى تثبت الفكرة


----------



## Desert Rose (24 نوفمبر 2010)

artzt قال:


> الاخ مولكا
> 
> الصبر يا اخي علي الصبر لا داعي للصوت العالي
> انا احاول ان افهم فهما كامل غير منقوص حتي لا يكون هناك اجزاء قد اغفلتها لست هنا بداعي الاستعباط او الاستهبال بل بغرض الاستفاده ومعرفة الحقيقه
> ...


 
اخى خد وقتك عزيزى فى الدراسة والمعرفة والفهم وتأكد اننا معك وسنساعدك بكل طاقتنا 
الرب ينور طريقك


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (26 نوفمبر 2010)

الأخ الفاضل أرتزت
كنت قد قدمت رداً على سيادتك فى حينه ، لكن أعداء النور أضاعوه ، مع ما أضاعوا عند محاولتهم الفاشلة لتحطيم منتدانا الحبيب
++ وبالإجمال ، فأنا ذكرت الأفكار الوثنية لأفلاطون ، التى تدعى بعدم قدرة الله على التعامل مع المادة ، ليس بغرض إلصاقها بسيادتك ، بل لإدراك أن بعض الأفكار المتداولة ، ذات البريق الأخَّاذ الخارجى ، لا تحتوى فى داخلها إلاَّ ضلالات وثنية
++ فغرضى الوحيد من كلامى هو مراعاة الدقة الشديدة فى فحص الأفكار ، قديمها وجديدها معاً ، طالما أننا نحب الحق ونسعى فى إثره


----------

